# New Paphiopedilum book...



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I didn't see it mentioned on the forum yet and I thought it might interest people.

Guido Braem reports on his facebook page that a new and updated version of his *'The Genus Paphiopedilum* _2nd Edition_' will be published soon. This time it is a paper version with and I quote "_666 pages, 247 illustrations (of which 222 are in colour), 98 species_"

He also writes: "_If all goes well, it will go to the printers in June ..._"


I personally am looking forward to it.

Rob.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2016)

Thanks, Rob. I'm glad this will be in paper. Although I like most things on a computer, I found it hard to get through the e-book.


----------



## abax (May 19, 2016)

Excellent addition to existing Paph. info. books. Now if
we only had a really juicy Phrag. book. Wouldn't that
be heaven??!!!


----------



## JAB (May 19, 2016)

Amen Abax. I have heard it is in the works, but rumors abound


----------



## Bjorn (May 20, 2016)

abax said:


> Excellent addition to existing Paph. info. books. Now if
> we only had a really juicy Phrag. book. Wouldn't that
> be heaven??!!!



There is the one from Olaf of course - if your german suffices:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2016)

abax said:


> Excellent addition to existing Paph. info. books. Now if
> we only had a really juicy Phrag. book. Wouldn't that
> be heaven??!!!


Olaf's book - if you have eyes!


----------



## tomkalina (May 20, 2016)

Not sure if it's true, but word on the street is Cribb has completed one and is looking for a publisher.


----------



## JAB (May 20, 2016)

My bet is Cribb will be the first to publish, but Braem will follow up with a much more detailed and concise volume. It's the "when" part that kills me!! ??


----------



## abax (May 21, 2016)

Bjorn, I had two years of German in college and I haven't
used it in so long that I'd really have to struggle to translate. Eric, pretty photos are nice, but I want information on growing. Please
tell more about Olaf's book.

If the info. concerning Braem is correct, I'll wait for his
book. I've read too many rather nasty things about Kew, Cribb and the orchid police.


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2016)

Imo an excellent book by Olaf Gruss, with lots of mostly good pics taken by Olaf, as well as others ex.: Robert-Jan Quené, J.P. Faust, Tom Kalina, the Fischers ....!!!! I like it a lot!

Jean 

=> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/INF/ennews34.html


----------



## Bjorn (May 21, 2016)

Angela, follow jeanlux's link get the mailadress and write to them. A little hazzle but the book is great value as well as very informative. Recommended


----------



## JAB (May 21, 2016)

Begs the question why it has not been translated to English though!? If it is so good, solid author, obvious interest... why hasn't anyone translated it? Not like German is some archaic lost language that only three scholars know!?


----------



## Wendy (May 21, 2016)

Good to know. I do NOT like e-books. There's nothing like the feel of pages in one's hands. :clap:


----------



## abax (May 22, 2016)

Riiiiiiight, Wendy and JAB! Bjorn, are you offering to translate from
German to English for me???? :>)


----------



## abax (May 22, 2016)

Jean, how much is 99 euros?


----------



## Bjorn (May 22, 2016)

abax said:


> Riiiiiiight, Wendy and JAB! Bjorn, are you offering to translate from
> German to English for me???? :>)



Jus to clarify, german is my third langage after norwegian and english. reading is ok but translating?


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2016)

abax said:


> Jean, how much is 99 euros?



+/- 110 USD !

Jean

(I got mine from Olaf with dedication  in Dresden)


----------



## JAB (May 22, 2016)

Oh, I wasn't suggesting one you all translate it. Just surprised no one out there has thus far.


----------



## abax (May 23, 2016)

I know JAB. I was just teasing Bjorn. Most western Europeans speak several languages because of the proximity geographically. Americans expect EVERYbody
to speak English for our convenience. Americans are also
generally unfamiliar with the metric system (with the
exception of the scientific community) and expect EVERYbody else to convert to suit us. It's part of our
"exceptionalism" don't ya know. I've always admired the
multilingual Europeans.


----------



## JAB (May 23, 2016)

Metrics? That must be one of those German words.
LOL! I hear ya... Americans are sadly embarrassing most of the time. When I travel abroad I tell everyone I am Canadian, eh! Mitigates a lot of BS!


----------



## abax (May 23, 2016)

[email protected]! Excellent idea, however, my Appalachian accent gives me away every time. I get a lot of giggles
in France and Germans just look puzzled.


----------



## eteson (May 24, 2016)

Olafs book is so nice (a lot of pictures)... but it has some errors that need to be corrected in a second edition. Also it needs to be translated to English to be a true reference book, it is a pain to read in German for most part of the non Germans.

Guido is a very dedicated person who works hard and precisely... I am sure his Phrag book is going to be something close to perfection.


----------



## JAB (May 24, 2016)

Prof Braem is one of the most dedicated out there. I cannot wait for anything by him!


----------

